# Leveling ground for sod



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

As you know, I am still new to this and just finished setting up the irrigation to my backyard. I really want a level ground, what does everyone recommend to tackle this? Again, I don't have the biggest yard. So far, I have been using a 36" field rake and while it has leveled significantly, there are still some small areas of bumps I would like to level out. I have been seeing a lot of people add sand to an already established lawn and don't want to be that guy, no offense to those people but I want to do it right the first time. 

What tool should I now use to level?


2X4

https://www.rrproducts.com/Level-Rake^-48inch-product55241 (pricey option)

continue with field rake and shovel?

I think this is probably the most important part of laying sod down, so I would like to do it right. Thanks.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have the leveling rake from R&R - it works well for smoothing sand, but I don't know how well it would work on dirt. A drag broom or drag mat would be another good option. I would probably lean toward the drag mat for smoothing bare dirt.

Regarding adding sand after the lawn is established, I wouldn't be so quick to discount that idea. It all depends on your expectations of course, but lawns typically don't just stay level/smooth - you really have to work at. I agree that you should do everything you can to smooth the ground before the sod is put down, but don't be disappointed when you finish the season and it's not quite as smooth as it was when you started. It's also not uncommon to see at least some variation in the thickness of the sod pieces that are laid. I guess what I'm saying is you can (and should) do everything you can on the front end, but that's not always enough. :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

8 foot 2x4 on hands and knees. 6 ft step ladder weighed down and drug around with an atv or lawn tractor. All followed up with a roller.

The two by four option drag mat ish built like a ladder works as well. Dragging these options is key. Hours of dragging.

There are other options but these work as a quick easy fix without spending a bunch of money.

NOW is the time to spend getting it flat. With that being said.... If you get really serious about the lawn and become lawn crazy then sand will likely be in your future regardless. Haha.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Fishnugget said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> As you know, I am still new to this and just finished setting up the irrigation to my backyard. I really want a level ground, what does everyone recommend to tackle this? Again, I don't have the biggest yard. So far, I have been using a 36" field rake and while it has leveled significantly, there are still some small areas of bumps I would like to level out. I have been seeing a lot of people add sand to an already established lawn and don't want to be that guy, no offense to those people but I want to do it right the first time.
> 
> ...


I had pro landscapers come in and grade and level the lawn before they laid the sod down. It looked smooth as a baby bottom before sod went down. Now, a year later, I can't wait to use some sand on it as its a bumpy mess.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

You'll need to replace erosion loss anyways over time so expect to sand if you have any slope or run off somewhere( as you should ).

It's mind boggling how much erosion of soil can take place in a short time.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

+1 to everything posted above.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Ware said:


> I have the leveling rake from R&R - it works well for smoothing sand, but I don't know how well it would work on dirt. A drag broom or drag mat would be another good option. I would probably lean toward the drag mat for smoothing bare dirt.
> 
> Regarding adding sand after the lawn is established, I wouldn't be so quick to discount that idea. It all depends on your expectations of course, but lawns typically don't just stay level/smooth - you really have to work at. I agree that you should do everything you can to smooth the ground before the sod is put down, but don't be disappointed when you finish the season and it's not quite as smooth as it was when you started. It's also not uncommon to see at least some variation in the thickness of the sod pieces that are laid. I guess what I'm saying is you can (and should) do everything you can on the front end, but that's not always enough. :thumbup:


Thanks for the tips Ware, your lawn is my inspiration 

The drag mat idea looks like a good option and I do see myself buying that rake in the future for sand work.

Regarding the sand, I actually had a feeling that was how it was going to be. It doesn't seem like anyone can get the ground perfectly level just with a field rake. I know a lot of people are OCD about their lawns on here and am certain if any landscaper saw my ground they would say its level enough. But if I plan to use a John Deere and go with a short HOC, I better get it leveled as much as possible.

I am certain I'll be asking questions about the sand process on here.

Thanks again!


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> 8 foot 2x4 on hands and knees. 6 ft step ladder weighed down and drug around with an atv or lawn tractor. All followed up with a roller.
> 
> The two by four option drag mat ish built like a ladder works as well. Dragging these options is key. Hours of dragging.
> 
> ...


Thanks wardconnor, Lots of good ideas from everyone.

I actually plan on using the 2X4's because I don't think I will get it perfectly level with a field rake. Its too big of an area to be going back and forth with a small field rake.

I do have a ladder but no atv or field tractor. Might try and call friends to borrow.

I think I may get sand crazy in the future for sure. I keep reading everyone say how leveling is most important before sod. I just wish I could rent some machine to level my ground.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone,
> ...


Dang.....Well that pretty much sums it up right there.

You hired pros and got it leveled but now you still have to go back.

You figure the dirt is probably still settling because you've now started adding much more water.

I guess I will see sand in the near future and shouldn't be stressing from obtaining a perfect level ground. However, I will strive to get the best level ground.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> You'll need to replace erosion loss anyways over time so expect to sand if you have any slope or run off somewhere( as you should ).
> 
> It's mind boggling how much erosion of soil can take place in a short time.


Yup, looks like everyone agrees sand is in my future and I do have a sloped yard. It starts high from back and slopes down all the way to my front yard.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> +1 to everything posted above.


Thanks Red


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Fishnugget said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> > +1 to everything posted above.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Fishnugget said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> > Fishnugget said:
> ...


I would still try to level as much as possible before sodding. Maybe you will have better results than me. I'm actually pretty stunned at how un-level it is now, my yard could just be an anomaly.

Good luck!


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm bringing in 6 yards which is a full dump truck in the spring and it's probably half of what I need.

Another 6 in July I expect too!

Don't fear the sand! Especially if the sub spoil is rocky and unclean.

Prep is huge but you'll always need it.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> > gatormac2112 said:
> ...


Thanks gatormac, your right, level as much as I can now.

I am going to try and level the yard tomorrow with a 2x4. I may buy some top soil to fill in the low spots as well. My dirt is not soft making it more difficult to level. It has had no water for over 3 years. I have been lightly watering to soften up the dirt, sandy loam dirt is what I have.

Also, I have pvc conduit piping to add to make my backyard electrical ready for outdoor lighting and possibly add a TV in future. So much for the holiday.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> I'm bringing in 6 yards which is a full dump truck in the spring and it's probably half of what I need.
> 
> Another 6 in July I expect too!
> 
> ...


Good to know FATCITY, it eases my anxiety. So with this sand all you do is add it to low spots and level it in?


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

One last question...

Should I pay $900 bucks for sod (Dead bermuda + Perennial rye grass) or add in perennial rye seed only to my dirt and spend 50-100 bucks?

The cost difference is substantial but I have a feeling the sod will look much better. Where it might take longer for the rye grass to fill in.


----------

